# Wie lange überleben Filterbakterien bei Ausfall der Pumpe?



## Annett (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo Roby,

auch wenn es jetzt wirklich etwas OT geht...


			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Bei uns flog seit gestern Abend andauernd der FI zum Garten raus- Grund: Wasser in einer Steckdose-ich bin auch noch selbst schuld....
> Den Stecker und die Kupplung lasse ich jetzt trocknen und verpacke sie später wieder ordnungsgemäß... leider steht dann wohl auch mein Filter seit gestern abend still Und futsch sind die Bakkis.....





			
				Roby schrieb:
			
		

> So schnell geht das? Wandern die nur ab, oder gehen die hops? (Und wie geht das in der freien Natur dann eigentlich? Da hat ja auch nicht jedes Gewässer ständig starke Wasserbewegung... ok, ich schweife ab)
> 
> Auf jeden Fall danke für den Einsatz und die Tips  - der weitere Kurs ist jetzt klar...
> 
> Roby



Die Bakterien brauchen Sauerstoff zum Überleben. Fällt die Pumpe aus, dann verbrauchen sie das Bissle, was in dem wenigen Wasser gelöst ist... und dann ist Ende-sie sterben ab. Bei meinem gepumpten Filter kommt noch hinzu, dass der Wasserstand im Filter bei ausgeschalteter Pumpe ein deutliches Stück absinkt...
Naja, ändern kann ich es eh nicht. Aber ich habe vor Wiederinbetriebnahme zumindest die "alte Brühe" aus dem Filter abgelassen.   
Im Teich ist ja genug Wasser vorhanden....

Edit bei Annett 30.05.2006 8:16Uhr


----------



## Haitu (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich unter Strom durch Pumpe?*

Hi Annett,

wenn die Pumpe mal ausfällt, dann ist es besser du lässt das Wasser ganz ab.
Die Bakis können auch eine Zeit vom Luftsauerstoff leben. Nur ganz austrocknen darf es nicht.


----------



## Annett (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich unter Strom durch Pumpe?*

Hallo Otto,

das ganze ist wohl schon gestern abend passiert..die Schwiegereltern haben halt nix gesagt, weil sie auch nicht wußten, woran es genau liegt.... heute morgen war also eh alles zu spät


----------



## WERNER 02 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich unter Strom durch Pumpe?*

Hi Annett

Ein Teil der Bakkies überlebt immer. Jene sind eben wiederstandsfähiger als andere.
Würde mich wirklich mal interessieren, ob es hierüber fundierte Berichte gibt ,das tatsächlich *ALLE* Bakkies bei Abschaltung oder Ausfalls des Filters das zeitliche segnen. Hab da so meine gewisse Zweifel.
Meiner Meinung nach überleben Bakterien so ziemlich alles. Entscheident dürfte hier die Art und das Milieu sein in dem sie hausen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich unter Strom durch Pumpe?*

Moin Werner,

fundierte Aussagen habe ich nicht... 
Aber: Das Restwasser im Filter bekommt ja keinerlei Bewegung-kann also keine großen Mengen neuen Sauerstoffs aufnehmen. Die Dauer das Filterstillstands ist sicherlich auch sehr wichtig. Natürlich werden einige Bakkis überleben... aber ein Großteil segnet sicherlich bei so einem langen Ausfall (>10h) das Zeitliche. 

Wir können unter Wasser nicht atmen, Fische ersticken an der Luft, __ Frösche ersticken, wenn die Haut austrocknet... ist weit hergeholt, aber so stelle ich mir das vereinfacht vor. Man müßte sich mal belesen, wie Filterbakterien den Sauerstoff aufnehmen und wieviel Feuchtigkeit sie zum Überleben brauchen... mir fehlt dafür im Moment aber etwas die Zeit.


Ich habe einen Teil des Themas mal abgetrennt und einen neuen Thread damit eröffnet. In den anderen passte das ganze ja weniger rein... wenn sowas dann untergeht... Wäre schade drum!


----------

